# Any coding jobs in Arkansas?



## MANCODER (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi I have my CPC and have coded for 6+ years. I am hoping to move to Arkansas if employment is a possibility. I am searching around north west Ark, possibly Little Rock area or most definately Hot Springs area. I have ortho-general surgery-ob/gyn and some int med exp. If anyone has some leads or possibilty please email me at www.mancoder@cox.net I would appreciate any help I can get!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks


----------



## laqueshiasmith@yahoo.com (Oct 29, 2010)

*There Are Plenty of Coding Jobs in Arkansas*

Hi,

I was online today looking for coding jobs in other states. I looked for coding jobs in the arkansas area and there were plenty of job openings. Most of the opening were in little rock, ar. I'm sure that you will find a coding job in arkansas with the experience that you have. 

Good Luck


----------

